# Lots of TT's



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Shame its not a little closer to show all the colours off!

Steve


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Yep, I can hardly tell the difference between the bank of silver ones on the left and the silver ones in the middle...oh, and the silver ones on the right. :lol:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Quite 

I think a closer look reveals, sahara (the greenish ones), condors (the grey ones) and there's at least one blue one (2nd off the top left). Hopefully Iceman will find better photos as we will finally have examples of the new colours in daylight.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

With all those trees they'll be covered in Pollen, Sap and Birdshit within 15 minutes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cracking racks of TTs :lol:   :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Not sure I like the wheels on that car on the left


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*More Pics.*


























































































*And a red one all alone.*










Hans.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

The red one looks lost ... like it's trying to sneak into the silver TT2 party ...


----------



## sw1 (Apr 8, 2006)

It's amazing how common them new TT's are, I went to the park up on the grass and there were 100's all in the same colour :lol:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the pics Hans! 

I'm starting to really like the turbine alloys and might just go with them if it's not too late.

Hans, any idea what colour is in the majority. Is it silver or condor grey?

Thanks again
Donald


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

DonaldC said:


> Hans, any idea what colour is in the majority. Is it silver or condor grey?


All the cars have the same color and it was not silver.

Hans.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Well condor grey must be the new silver - that is, very common!

Actually, I think the condor grey looks stunning in natural light and I'm thinking I would be quite happy with that colour.

Hans what do you think of the turbine alloys, because my order confirmation is sent to the factory on monday morning and I'm now thinking of changing from the std 18" to the turbines. Decisions, decisions!

Donald


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

DonaldC said:


> Hans what do you think of the turbine alloys, because my order confirmation is sent to the factory on monday morning and I'm now thinking of changing from the std 18" to the turbines. Decisions, decisions! Donald


Easy to clean but not mine kind of wheel.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks Hans. The penny's just dropped. I think these must be the TTs that have been distributed far and wide to selected dealerships and venues for viewings. The ones in the UK this month are supposed to be Condor Grey. Would make sense to make a large batch of identical cars to start just for that purpose.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't worry about orders going to the factory.

Audi UK are holding onto all orders at the moment and no cars are being confirmed. They will not get build dates or confirmed until 4 weeks prior to build.

If you are an October delivery that may mean the end of July.

Steve


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Fantastic set of pics


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for your opinion Hans. 

My ideal choice would be the bi-alloys but am worried about scrapes. corrosion and refurbishment problems. I'm now havering between the standard and turbines.

Interesting info steve, as my letter from the dealer says Sept delivery and the factory needs the final 'final' spec now.

My private view of the new TT is this friday, but Hans has now got me thinking of changing the colour to Condor Grey with his constant barrage of cracking pics. I don't think the dealer will wait that long for any changes. :-(

Another important point - do I get another gold star when I reach 250 posts? It's taken a long time, but if only Jae had transferred my posts from the mark I forum!  Come on guys help me get that magic number!

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just post a lot of pointless jibberish. I've manage to get away with it.

Agree that Condor Grey looks might good. I'm going for the bi-colours as my car be a heavy colour (deep sea blue) and I think the standard wheels may look a bit dull / too light on it. But the silver based colours look very good with the standard colour wheels, and especially the turbines, I think.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Are those 17" tires sported by members of that flock? I wish a few would fly over here to the US.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Just post a lot of pointless jibberish. I've manage to get away with it.


like this :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

LazyT said:


> Are those 17" tires sported by members of that flock? I wish a few would fly over here to the US.


No 18" turbine's, he red one have 17" on.

Hans.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I'm going for the bi-colours as my car be a heavy colour (deep sea blue) and I think the standard wheels may look a bit dull / too light on it.


Me too, me too (deep sea blue & bi-colours). Which interior colour/s did you choose?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Ice blue with black headlining and carpets, the same as you I think.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Now I've seen the car in the metal even other pics of it look far better :?

The turbine alloys look good here too and before now I thought they were horrible.


----------



## The Curse (Mar 28, 2006)

I can actually picture drivers one day putting MK2 Turbine alloys on their MK1 :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The Curse said:


> I can actually picture drivers one day putting MK2 Turbine alloys on their MK1 :roll:


They will not fit becorse of 5x112, you have to waith for replica's.

Hans.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Is anybody waiting for the 19" wheels to be released? I am considering those gorgeous wheels form the RS4.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

How many wheels does the new TT have? :wink:

Anyway, enough of that jibberish!

Has anybody had alloys before like the bi-colour? Do you think there may be an issue of scrapes making the polished surface looking bad, corrosion, problems of refurbishment etc? Or am I just being over-cautious.

And who else thinks the standard alloys are too plain for a silver car?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Ice blue with black headlining and carpets, the same as you I think.


Nope 

I thought about ice blue ... but eventually decided on a light grey interior ... leather, carpets & headlining.

Yes, yes, yes ... I know, keeping that clean will be a "challenge" ;-)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm waiting to see what ice blue looks like. Dealer says it will look good. I think it will look good. But I think it will be harder to keep clean than light grey!

I would go for the red leather if it was a much deeper, burgundy type red.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd originally thought light blue too ... but (a) it looked "greeny" on the configurator and on the photos that I could track down, and (b) I decided I'd prefer having matching leather/carpet/headling.

I agree with you re the red too. Though it is fairly dark, unless you look at it under bright light.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

IMHO these pics are not real! I reckon multiple shots of the same vehicle at different angles have been combined in Photoshop. Each image has then been masked and pasted into the same document on a different layer and then each separate layer has been manipulated further.
This guy is obviously an advanced PS user but unfortunately it's pic 7 that gives it all away.

Pretty skilled user though i'll give him that


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

They do look odd. But surely there is far too much consistency between the photos. It would have taken him / her absolutely ages to get that right.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

He quite good at changing the number plates and remembering where the cars are in the background shots :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

love how they stash these cars in places, imagine walking past all those, those wheels have definatly grown on me, but dont think im 100% convinced by them


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> They do look odd. But surely there is far too much consistency between the photos. It would have taken him / her absolutely ages to get that right.


Yeah I know what you mean but I think if you took a shot of the same vehicle moving around it in a full 360 the consistency of lighting would already be there and adding the reflextions is a peice of p*ss in Photoshop.

Pic 7 is clearly and obviously a bad attempt at pasting multiple images they have not been 'defringed' properly and you can still see the pixelated edge around each car. :?

Like I say it's a bloody good effort and very skilled use but I still reckon this 'herd' of TT's is a fake


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> He quite good at changing the number plates and remembering where the cars are in the background shots :wink:


Changing the number plates is a piece of p**s and actually he's not that good at rememebering where the cars are! I knew if I looked long enough i'd find something inconsistent - have a close look at Pic7 and Pic8 and compare the two.
Count the last 'nine' cars in Pic7 and then compare with pic8 counting the same last amount of cars (in Pic8 there's a car missing there's only eight)

this is def another Iceman scam


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thats what the annual TT meet will look like in 2011


----------

